# current day Backwards compatible motherboard for pentium 4 3.0 ghz



## aditya_ (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi,
I am trying to keep my old p4 system alive for a little longer. Its currently not functional due to failed motherboard- which keeps powering off the display. 
I have been trying hard to find a current day motherboard which is compatible with Pentium 4 processor.

I do intend to get a new rig based on the budget section in the stickies but i don't want this one to die either. 

The current one is intel 915Dgav . intel pentium (R) 4 . with 3.0 GHZ. 
running a  nvidia geforce 8800 GT.

I had been scouring the net for some answers , but most of the options i have found are not available  in the local market. ( hyderabad India). I have even tried to look at infibeam/flipkart and such but was unsuccesful in finding the motherboard.

The unavailable yet some options i had found online are
Intel motherboard support pentium 4 and DDR3 - Asus - Motherboards-Memory
[Solved] Motherboard compatibility with old pentium 4 - General-Motherboard - Motherboards-Memory
G31 vs G41 - General-Motherboard - Motherboards-Memory


i would be very grateful if some one could help me find a proper motherboard and point me as to where i can obtain it.

Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ your motherboard have DDR ram slot & so you'll have to buy a board which support DDR ram and such motherboards have disappeared from market long ago. 

if you are going for something new, say DDR2 or DDR3, get a new processor as you'll unnecessarily waste money and get 1/10th the performance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2012)

@sam,915gav is lga 775 socket type with ddr1 ram support so @aditya_ can install pentium 4 processor in a G31/G41 mobo after buying ddr2 ram.
Intel® Desktop Board D915GAV Supported processors

@aditya_,G31 mobo is your best bet as specifications suggests it supports pentium 4(socket 775).
Flipkart: Biostar G31M+ Motherboard: Motherboard
G31M+ :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR

still to be sure post cpu-z screenshot to confirm processor socket type & series.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

yes i know and that what i intended to say. maybe my post didn't reflect the exact meaning 

but getting a G31 + DDR2 ram and coupling it with a Pentium 4. it doesn't makes a lot of sense. it'll be like wasting 3.6k for almost no performance gain. so better save some or or increase budget.


----------



## aditya_ (Mar 5, 2012)

@whitestar_999
Really Thanks a lot dude. 
@sam
yes you are right.
i am not looking on performance gain on this. its just to keep it running with least investment as it is very hard to get the 915 mobo series in present day. the stuff on eBay is like 3.6k - 4k just for the motherboard.
but with this option id get a new mobo/ram for the same price. sure after a few  months i would eventually replace the processor too, but presently its a matter of sentiment . Also it currently supports the online games i play pretty well ( Ragnarok) .

I have been saving up for a new rig of 40k with a big LCD screen and all but that's on a separate budget.

You cant go wrong with having  many working pc in home. Koi na koi to use karega.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

in that case go for the Biostar board whitestar suggested but double check if P4 is supported. And grab a single 1Gb DDR2 ram stick from flipkart.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 5, 2012)

My friend purchased a p4 compatible motgerboard for rs 1500 from nehru place (delhi) which supports ddr ram he basically uses that pc as a download machine and the pc is rynning fine from the last 8-9 months u can try your local market too


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ your motherboard have DDR ram slot & so you'll have to buy a board which support DDR ram and such motherboards have disappeared from market long ago.
> 
> if you are going for something new, say DDR2 or DDR3, get a new processor as you'll unnecessarily waste money and get 1/10th the performance.


This is what happens when 90% of non-gaming casual desktop users look to upgrade. By the time they realise the latest OS will struggle in their config, two to three generations of architecture would have come & gone by, upgrading either RAM or CPU won't be viable anymore. 

My Bro purchased P-III in 1998 with 32 MB SD RAM. In 2003 when it was damaged, i was looking for replacement but SDRAM disappeared from the market, replaced by DDR. 

Then in 2004 i got P4 2.6 Ghz, 512 MB RAM. I dunno why but XP with P4 & 2.6 Ghz was much slower compared to Win 7 with a core 2 duo+ 2 GB RAM. I was able clearly notice big difference in performance.


----------



## aditya_ (Mar 7, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> This is what happens when 90% of non-gaming casual desktop users look to upgrade. By the time they realise the latest OS will struggle in their config, two to three generations of architecture would have come & gone by, upgrading either RAM or CPU won't be viable anymore.


That is a pretty loaded statement. I have a genuine xp sp3 running on my p4 system Just fine with the optimizations i had in place it worked best for most types of games / programming apps that i have use for.i have a hp dv6 with windows7, and yet on my way to build a lower mid size gaming rig. 

I don't think you get the concept of not letting a resource go to waste. Id rather have things working and squeeze out some more mileage out of it than throw it as scrap.


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 7, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> That is a pretty loaded statement. *I have a genuine xp sp3 running on my p4 system Just fine with the optimizations i had in place it worked best for most types of games / programming apps that i have use for.*i have a hp dv6 with windows7, and yet on my way to build a lower mid size gaming rig.
> 
> I don't think you get the concept of not letting a resource go to waste. Id rather have things working and squeeze out some more mileage out of it than throw it as scrap.


XP on a P4 would run fine but i am talking running the newest Win7.  You can definitely continue to use XP on P4, Win 98 on P3 so on but looking to upgrade it with RAM or CPU for the sake of running Win7 will be almost futile as would not even be available in the market
sockets, DDRs, processor architecture, backward compatibility- i am talking about those issues.


----------



## max.4u (Mar 9, 2012)

Well to keep it alive, you want a mobo right?? try quicker or lots more computer service centers in CTC where you can find used mobo for negligible cost. try ur luck, i too had a problem finding a sd ram >256mb for my 845GLLY these days and found it for much less in a service center.

btw, i am using the machine only to download stuff from the internet, remember BSNL has got a unlimited night plan, throw the box some where deep, attach a lan and power it.. you can take a remote and do the stuff you want, and those magic packets can also be used waking it..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2012)

no point in using magic packets as bsnl free time starts at 2AM.better to use standby/hibernation & windows scheduler to automate downloading process.


----------



## max.4u (Mar 9, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> no point in using magic packets as bsnl free time starts at 2AM.better to use standby/hibernation & windows scheduler to automate downloading process.



I set my pc time 20 min slow, and set the utorrent scheduler to 2AM and use reconnect to disconnect at 7.35 every morning.. totally 5:49 min are used, SAFELY


----------



## aditya_ (Mar 10, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...off-changing-mobo-intel-p4-biostar-g31-m.html


----------

